# A bit of fun at 10m



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

I shot at this magazine supplement












stuck to the front of a cereal box at my home made shooting range indoors, roughly 10m give or take half a metre. I was shooting my Gamekeeper John Poachers Friend mk2 set up with Sumeike pink 0.45. Single bands cut with a 18/12mm taper using 7mm steels.

No offence to the unfortunate girl on the front of it, but her face was an excellent target. Just the right size, and my wife doesn't like her. She smiled when she had seen what I'd done!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent grouping


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Cheers Tag.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Pics from magazines are great targets. You're recycling too.


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice one Flipgun! yeah all helps with the mulching down process doesn't it.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Fine marksmanship


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Cheers, J3ff. I thought some folks on this site might like to see how much my shooting has improved since being a member of this excellent forum. The wealth of knowledge, skills and experience that the members have on here is amazing. I know you have to put the practise in. But good sound advice also invaluable to make improvements. Above all else! which I know has been said a thousand times or more. Enjoyment is the name of the game when it comes to slingshooting.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Good grouping and a fun way to shoot paper target's. Think you're definately prepared for the zombie invasion now lol


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks AKA. Yeah, watch out zombies, I'm out to get you!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Great shooting!


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks Tobor8man. Have fun and keep shooting straight.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

and yet another great idea for targets


----------

